# Drilling Saltillo Tiles



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

I need to drill a 5/8" hole thru this type of saltillo tile. They're set on a concrete slab, with thinset I suppose. I'm concerned that they might crack using my big hammer drill. I do have a smaller milwaukee magnum hammer drill.

How would you drill thru these? Would you use a regular masonry bit??


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Joe Wood said:


> I need to drill a 5/8" hole thru this type of saltillo tile. They're set on a concrete slab, with thinset I suppose. I'm concerned that they might crack using my big hammer drill. I do have a smaller milwaukee magnum hammer drill.
> 
> How would you drill thru these? Would you use a regular masonry bit??


First off dont use it on hammer. I have seen many a person get away with it on hammer but it never goes like that for me. I would go buy a tile bit in the size you need.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Anything_ but_ a hammer drill. HD has diamond bits that size. Spray the bit with water while your drilling to keep it cool.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Ebay has cheapie diamond hole saw kits... You'll pay like $15 for an assortment... They're not top quality, but they last long enough.


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

Right on guys, I didn't know there were tile drill bits like those. Last time I used a tile bit was quite awhile ago and it was shaped kind of like a heart.

Thanks for the advice, I'll go out today and see what I can find!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Joe Wood said:


> Right on guys, I didn't know there were tile drill bits like those. Last time I used a tile bit was quite awhile ago and it was shaped kind of like a heart.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I'll go out today and see what I can find!


The heart shaped ones are still around. They are for small holes or for making holes for your guide rod on the diamond saws.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Splinter said:


> Ebay has cheapie diamond hole saw kits... .


Key word is "HOLE SAW" :thumbsup: A paddle blade (heart shape) or twist bit will surely cause problems @ 5/8" diameter.


----------

